
A new way to lock your computers: just walk away - duvnjak99
http://www.nearlock.me/
======
sacheendra
This functionality is supported by the software supplied with the broadcom
driver for any bluetooth enabled phone (on Windows). No need for an app on the
phone. Such functionality is also on linux in the bluez package. Don't know
about Macs. It is really sad that previously ubiquitous software is now being
made into "apps".

~~~
Xylakant
A lot of ubiquitous software requires fiddling to get it installed since
somebody made a proof of concept but stopped there. The value of prepackaged
apps is the polish and the user support around that - that's worth a couple of
bucks for people like me that don't want to spend time for the polish.

------
scotchmi_st
I've seen things similar to this before, but they tended to be unreliable. Has
anyone actually used this yet? Does it work reliably?

Also, how does the authentication work exactly? What's to stop someone from
blasting out the same signal that your phone emits, preventing it from
sleeping as you walk away?

~~~
harlanlewis
How does this compare with
Knock?[http://www.knocktounlock.com/](http://www.knocktounlock.com/)

What are the others?

~~~
fluder
Knock is crap, MacID better
[https://translate.google.com.ua/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&js=y&p...](https://translate.google.com.ua/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=ru&ie=UTF-8&u=fluder.co)

~~~
harlanlewis
If I understand MacID correctly, the unlock process is interacting with a
lockscreen notification, then TouchID?

If my phone is in my pocket (it will be) this takes longer and involves much
more juggling than typing in the computer's password directly.

~~~
fluder
If your phone not in the pocket, then anyone has access to your mac. It's big
security hole.

------
malloreon
I have a password on my lock screen, and a hotspot set up in the bottom left
corner to engage the lock screen.

After a couple weeks, it became automatic to always move the mouse to the
hotspot before I stand up.

~~~
a3_nm
Similar experience here, but I guess the main selling point is to save the
effort of typing your password when you return.

~~~
nasalgoat
I'd rather be forced to type my password than just be in proximity to unlock.

Similar to how using a fingerprint for access is a bad idea.

------
aardvark179
Shift-Control-Eject/Power. Very quick to just hit those keys as you get up
from your desk, and your mac is locked.

And Command-Option-Eject/Power will pout your Mac to sleep.

~~~
stronglikedan
Win+L in windows, which can be difficult with an ergonomic keyboard with only
a left Win key, because you have to use two hands (or be very lanky and
limber).

Does anyone know of an easier way?

~~~
avree
Don't you generally type with two hands? How often are you locking that this
is a problem?

~~~
stronglikedan
Everytime I get up from my desk, so once or twice per hour. Usually, I already
have something in one hand, like a pad or cup of coffee.

------
callesgg
Had something that worked like this a few years ago, it had the problem that
it forced the blue-tooth to suck the battery clean very quickly.

It seamed like a use-full thing, but when i used it it was actually more of a
annoyance than i helpful thing. Leaving the phone next to the computer becomes
a no no.

~~~
corobo
Was coming in here to chime in on it not really being new with the same
complaint. On an ancient phone (my first smart phone however long ago that was
these days) this was one of the features the bluetooth dongle's driver came
with.

Every time I got an SMS it must have knocked the bluetooth off for a moment
because my computer would lock. Really annoying after the first few times,
didn't last long!

------
S_A_P
Just installed/upgraded. My thoughts are that it has a very generous idea of
what 1.0m is I was easily 2-3 meters away for ~20 seconds before it locked. Im
using a MacBook Pro (Retina, 15-inch, Mid 2014) and iPhone 6+.

Additionally, while typing this, it locked and unlocked my computer while the
phone was in my pocket. Looks like the distance finder needs to be dialed in
somewhat. With my phone literally 3" away on the same desk, it says between .5
and .7 meters. I get that this is all a big tight rope and you have to balance
battery, distance, time, and sensitivity. I have set up my upper left hot
corner to lock my computer so that is a pretty strong habit right now. This,
however seems to be a pretty good option in the cases that I miss or forget to
do so.

------
HugoDias
Nice. Looking forward for someone that does the same thing working on android
:/

~~~
Recoil42
Android already does this. It's called Smart Lock. Just set your computer as a
trusted device:

[https://support.google.com/nexus/answer/6093922?hl=en-
CA](https://support.google.com/nexus/answer/6093922?hl=en-CA)

~~~
AdmiralAsshat
This feature is only available within Android 5.0, however, and the pool of
devices running Lollipop at the moment is pretty much limited to the Nexus
line.

~~~
zarriak
Although it is only available on Lollipop, I find it pretty neat that these
features have native support. The caveat about setting a trusted place to
unlock is straight out of Tomorrow Never Dies[0]:

"Be aware that location signals can be replicated or manipulated — someone
with access to specialised equipment could unlock your device."

[0]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tomorrow_Never_Dies](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tomorrow_Never_Dies)

------
justinph
What's sad is that you could do this with iSync and any phone with bluetooth
back in 2003. The feature disappeared along with iSync.

------
mcculley
I just installed this and it seems to work great. My only complaint is that,
like many UIs, there is a switch to enable it and it isn't clear which way is
"on" and which is "off".

------
mdekkers
Not new - I implemented this for a bank's trading floor in 1999, using the
Java Ring [http://www.javaworld.com/article/2076641/learn-java/an-
intro...](http://www.javaworld.com/article/2076641/learn-java/an-introduction-
to-the-java-ring.html) \- we also did a few other interesting things with this
device, but one of them was "walk away from your desk and your machine locks"

------
joshstrange
Downloaded it, set it up, paid for backgrounding, tested walking away and
coming back and it all worked perfectly. Went to go get lunch came back and
wouldn't unlock, had to enter password manually. I then had to unpair my phone
(from the desktop app) and re-pair to get it to work again. Hopefully the
second time is a charm... Also the app asked me to pay again for "Pro" though
didn't charge me...

~~~
joshstrange
I can't edit my above message so I will reply.

DO NOT BUY THIS APP. I have a MBPr (late 2013) and an iPhone 6+, I might
understand if I was using older hardware but I'm not. EVERY time I walk away
for more than 5 minutes or so the app "forgets" the computer and will not
unlock it. If you open the app it wants to walk you through pairing again. I
am very disappointed as I paid for pro as well and this does not work as
advertised.

~~~
duvnjak99
Sorry that you think so. You can ask apple for your money back if you dont
like the app. The scenario that you say was fixed and tested in the last
update. The app should NOT forget the Mac. Might be that somehow it doesnt
work for a certain setup. What system do you have on your Mac? We can try to
fix it.

------
relaunched
Is that website made from a template? I'm looking to put up a landing page for
my new app and would be very interested in using that layout.

~~~
nhayden
Doesn't look like it, but it's very simple to recreate.

~~~
eps
If it's in fact an original design, then the word you are looking for is
"rip", not "recreate".

(edit) Ethics, not everyone's cup o'tea. Got it.

------
mcculley
One thing about these "daemon" type apps that only need to respond to
background Bluetooth events (e.g., Automatic, the UniKey app), is that, at
least on iOS, they clutter up the multitasking view and it's not obvious if
they will work if killed. This is something that needs to evolve in iOS as we
get more background agents like this.

------
colmvp
Isn't this similar to KnockToUnlock?

[http://www.knocktounlock.com/](http://www.knocktounlock.com/)

~~~
sgt
I just purchased Knock to Unlock. Comments so far;

Locking the Mac requires me to go to the Knock menu bar and clicking "Lock"
with my mouse. I suppose this can be remedied by setting up an applescript
shortcut and running it quickly via Spotlight Search.

Secondly, when it locks it - the screen goes black. I don't necessarily want
this, as I don't want to "wake up" the computer when I return first using my
keyboard. It takes a split second or so before I get to the password prompt (I
have to tap a key on the keyboard or move the mouse) at which point I can
knock on the phone twice to get in.

Thirdly, this is not the fault of the app - but I can type my 8 character long
password faster than I'm able to (on average) locate my phone and tap it
twice.

Interesting - but I am not sure if I'll end up using this app.

~~~
sgt
I also tried Near Lock - seems it's a much better option for me.

------
duvnjak99
There are also a couple of cool features. With Near Lock you can use the
iPhone settings to set that your Mac only locks when you walk away, or that it
only unlocks your Mac when you approach it, or both of those things. If you
guys have any suggestions or bug reports, just shoot us an email.

~~~
Domenic_S
What about pairing more than one computer? I have a couple macs at my desk.

~~~
duvnjak99
The feature to add multiple devices is definitely on our list and should be in
one of the next updates.

------
kavrick
For the Mac & Non iPhone crowd there is also HandyLock
([http://www.netputing.com/applications/handylock/](http://www.netputing.com/applications/handylock/))
which is Donationware. Works great with my MBP and Nexus 5.

~~~
duvnjak99
Handylock is really cool and free but does not use the bluetooth LE. It will
cost your battery..

------
eMerzh
I already use proximity to do this ... it's little less user firendly ... but
it works well :)

------
kolev
Why all these apps assume that MacBook users all have iPhones?!

------
leesalminen
Can't wait to buy a new MBP so that I can use this app!

Interface is very slick.

Congrats!

------
vladgur
Is anyone concerned that you are providing your admin/filevault/etc password
to an app that knows when you are away from the screen?

------
jkot
I have seen similar script for Linux 8 years ago.

~~~
runejuhl
Possibly this one: [http://www.gentoo-
wiki.info/TIP_Bluetooth_Proximity_Monitor](http://www.gentoo-
wiki.info/TIP_Bluetooth_Proximity_Monitor)

I remember using it at The Party in Sweden, circa 2006. A bit newer then :)

------
pwenzel
If you are having problems getting bluetooth-based options to work
consistently on your Mac, here is my alternate technique that locks your
machine when your put your mouse in the bottom right corner:

* Go to Preferences...Desktop & Screen Saver...Hot Corners

* Set bottom-right corner to "Put Display to Sleep"

* Then in Preferences...Security & Privacy enable "Require Password after sleep or screen saver begins"

------
krazydad
Seems like you are getting a minor convenience in exchange for risk of major
annoyance (when it breaks).

